# One of a kind Aquaristic and Terraristic show in Europe - AkTer FEST



## Aquascape Croatia (26 Jun 2014)

Hi!

Today I want to present you one unique exhibition, now taking place for 10th year in Croatia - AkTer Fest!
AkTer Fest 2014 is taking place 1.-5. October 2014. Zagreb. We are preparing few contests where everyone from Europe can take part. Ill write about it later.. For now, let me explain what we are...

AkTer fest is a humanitarian and educational exhibition of aquaristic and terraristic that gathers hobby enthusiasts and experts speakers from the fields of aquaristic, terraristic and ecology.
Organized for the ninth time in a row, AkTer fest 2013 was visited by around 15.000 visitors and on over 2400m2 we exhibited numerous animal species in over 50 aquariums and over 250 terrariums. Exhibitors came not only from the Croatia, but also from Slovenia, Austria, Italy, Serbia, Germany..

We organize guided tours through the exhibition for children in kindergartens and primary and secondary schools, and NGOs who take care of children with special needs and so far we have educated over 450 groups of children. AkTer fest, through nine years, has visited more than 60.000 visitors from Croatia and region countries.

As the part of the exhibition we offer to our visitors lectures from expert speakers in the field. In 2013 we had an honor to host the world renowned ichthyologist Mr. Heiko Bleher. Traditionally, besides the education of children and adults about proper keeping and handling of exotic pets we are particularly emphasizing the humanitarian side of the whole event in order to help the children's homes and children with special needs. Through the work and dedication of our volunteers over the years, we have helped numerous organizations and made many children and families happy.

Important thing to mention is that we are all volounteers, and we prepare and set up exhibition and act as a guides trough it every year for free. What powers us to do that is our love for hobby. 

Below are few photos of past exhibitions.




 



 



 



 



 




 



 



 



 



 



 




 



 



 



 




 



 



 



 




 




Last year our show star was grown up electric eel. There was probe in aquarium and during feeding hours you can see and measure electric bursts on screen. Hardware wich made that posible was assembled by one of our member.



 


And this aquarium won 1.st place in Euroasia category in Russian Biotope Contest 2013.


----------



## Aquascape Croatia (26 Jun 2014)

50 cm Chitala



 


This is aquarium 2.2m long with 200+ guppies



 



 



 



 



[DOUBLEPOST=1403814765][/DOUBLEPOST]How it looks 2 days before opening. There are medic boxes scattered around with painkillers for back pain and bandages for cuts


----------



## Edvet (27 Jun 2014)

Nice, would be fun to visit.


----------



## allan angus (27 Jun 2014)

great scapes and so nice to see people putting so much back into the hobbys for future generations  well done ! wish i had the money to visit and support such a great effort  good luck with this years show ( dont forget to post some pictures )


----------



## Alastair (27 Jun 2014)

Some brilliant displays there especially the 1st place biotope and 2.2m set up. Awesome 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aquascape Croatia (28 Jun 2014)

Thanks guys!
We also have a childrens corner where kids draw and colour aqua and terra themed pictures.







 






And if you think those 2.2m aquariums were biggest aquariums there, you are wrong  Largest aquarium we had was 270x45x60cm and it was literally taken from living room one of our member, displayed for five days and brought back  When it was empty, aquarium was carried by 12 people.





In past, we organised pico contest. Main goal was to create aquarium or terrarium no bigger than 7 liters (without animals due little size). Here are some works.



 



 



 



 



 



But now, we have something new to offer... For AkTer Fest 2014 we are preparing biotope and aquascape contests where anyone from Europe can take part. We accept entries till 15th August 2014. and good part is that you can apply with older pictures and already seen setups. You just need to provide link from forum journal, past contest like AGA etc. to show us that aquarium is yours. Top 5 finalists will be invited to AkTer Fest (in Zagreb, Croatia, 1.-5.October 2014.), where they will get aquarium, plants and fish (wich they choose in advance) and set up aquarium in front of judges and visitors. For our international guests, we are providing accomodation on our expense. Everyone is welcome!

Link with apply form:  http://www.akvarij.net/index.php/akter-152/akter-2014-contest?view=form


----------



## Aquascape Croatia (17 Jul 2014)

We are proud to present 2nd Discus show with Heiko Bleher! Mr. Bleher will also hold lectures and presentations about biotopes, discus, his recent discoveries and bettas... 






But dont forget we also have aquascape star  Stjepan Erdeljic is our best aquascaper and he will be one of judges in our aquascape LIVE contest (CAC)


----------



## Aquascape Croatia (5 Aug 2014)

ONLY 10 days left to apply! Remeber, you can take part with your older aquarium photos! Link where to apply: http://www.akvarij.net/index.php/akter-152/akter-2014-contest?view=form


----------



## Aquascape Croatia (16 Aug 2014)

Thank you all!


----------



## Aquascape Croatia (9 Sep 2014)

Here are results of CAC 2014 contest:

Aquascape category, first 3 places:


















Biotope Category, first 3 places:

















Judges:












Complete list:







Check out whole albums on:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154621236660604.1073741835.284368375603&type=3
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154622343065604.1073741836.284368375603&type=3

Thank You all and check out Finals!


----------



## Martin in Holland (9 Sep 2014)

some very creative tanks (although....would you get them at home?....) great to see


----------

